# Pike Island 3/2 and 3/3



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hit below the dam Saturday and Sunday for a couple hours each day. Water wasn't in bad shape, still up a little and a little stained. Threw a variety of grubs and swimbaits in a variety of colors. I tried slow rolling, dragging, and bottom bouncing. I could not buy a hit. I stopped by the bait shop in Rayland but they weren't open, so no minnows for me. I saw one guy catch a fish while I was down there over the weekend. Pretty poor fishing for the beginning of March.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Same results at Willow Island on Saturday for three of us.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for the report...I plan on going sat morning 3-9

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I am going to try to hit it this weekend again too. Gonna get a bite eventually!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I am going to try to hit it this weekend again too. Gonna get a bite eventually!


How'd u do?I ended up with strep throat.didn't make it this weekend.instead I'll work on getting the boat ready for Erie.lol

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

vib-E said:


> How'd u do?I ended up with strep throat.didn't make it this weekend.instead I'll work on getting the boat ready for Erie.lol
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Went out from 8-10:30am yesterday. I had some minnows with me and had a few hits, really light bites that were hard to pick up with the little bit of wind. I had one nice hit and was so late on the hook set that I looked like it was my first time fishing. Guess I am still rusty from the winter..LOL... There were a few others guys fishing in the rocks and on the gravel bar but didn't see them catch anything either. Pretty windy this morning, thinking about hitting a deep hole on a creek but may end up at the dam later on. Another week of 40-50 temps and it may start to heat up. Water was down and clearing up pretty good.


----------

